# 50 hour transmission service



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

Question for all you folks that have a 50 hour transmission service required; Last week I took my Prestige to the place I bought it and asked them to do the 50 hour transmission service. After a week, I called to see if it was done. They said yes and it was $57.37 and I could come pick it up. When I got there it was ready, but they changed the oil filter, oil, and cleaned the air filter. The bill stated they changed the transmission fluid, but there wasn't a cost for the fluid as there was a cost for the oil and oil filter. I asked about the transmission filters and they said the filters didn't need changing. I could tell they didn't even attempt to change them as none of the bolts on my sleeve hitch were removed. 

The problem I have is I asked for the 50 hour transmission service and got a oil and filter change which took a week and I already changed the oil and filter a week before I took it in.

When you guys had your 50 hour transmission service done, what did you (the service folks) do? From what the manual says is that the filters and fluid are suppose to be changed. I'm wondering if I should stop doing business with this dealer and find someone else (or possibly do it myself)?


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

cousy51,

If you have good instructions in your owners manual, and/or if you are confident in changing the tranny fluid and filters (if required), I'd service it myself. It's a great way to get to know your tractor, and you will also know the job is done right. 

I think your dealer owes you an explanation of what transpired. It might have been a miscommunication between you and the dealer or at the dealership itself. They also might have been covering the fact they made a mistake. If you can't get any resolution, take your business elsewhere. But I'd at least give them a chance to explain or make it up to you. Good luck.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Why don't you call them or have a friend call them and ask the price for a 50 hr tranny service? Call again and ask how much for oil and oil filter change. $57 for an oil change sounds like a lot. Probably only takes 2 qts? How much can a filter and labor be? But $57 for oil, oil filter and tranny sounds like it might not be enough. They probably made a mistake and changed engine oil/filter instead of tranny and didn't want to have to give you that for free so then said they changed tranny fluid also.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Seriously, $57 bucks for an oil change and filter and cleaning of air cleaner is high. You did nnot get what you asked for so I would ask the dealer why he took it on his own to change your engine oil etc and not do what you had asked him to do, and see what his answer is. I woulld think that filters would need changing at about those hours, as thats about par for the course with other hydro trannys. My JD needed filters changed as per manual, and some delaers say they do not change them, others will not sell them to you as they insist its easy to screw up a tranny etc etc, but to be honest, changing my tranny filters on my JD was actually easier and quicker than doing an oil change.

If it shows you how to do it in the owners manual, get the filters and do it yourself. Then you'll know you got what you intended to get.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats seems high for a oil and filter change the transmission oil must have been in the bill also. But why change the transmission oil and not the filter If the filter didn't need changing why change the oil you still have old oil in there that was left in the filter plus any contaminates. I would change the transmission oil and filter myself just to make sure its done.


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

The rest of the story!

I stopped and visited with the dealer that I bought the tractor from AND where I took it for service today. I asked for an explanation of exactly what they did. The owner said it's on the bill. I asked him to explain it to me (I played dumb). He said they changed the oil and filter on the engine and sucked out the oil on the transmission and cleaned the air filter; transmission filters weren't contaminated so they didn't need to be changed. I asked where the charge was on the bill for the oil in the transmission. He pointed out the 3 quarts of oil listed on the bill; I then asked where the oil was on the bill for the oil change in the engine along with the oil filter that was changed; he said they must have forgot to charge me for the transmission oil (same oil as the engine requires). I started to feel like they didn't really change the trasnsmission fluid. I asked about the filters that required to be changed (I showed him the manual he gave me when he sold me the tractor). He said he pulled the filter; it looked good so they didn't change it. I told him again the manual said it needed to be changed and that was what I requested: 50 hour transmission service. He then stated that Simplicity hasn't got the filters; the K71 transmission is new and they don't have the filters in stock. I decided at that point I can't trust that dealer because I've had that tractor for over 1 year and I can't believe that the manufacturer (Simplicity) doesn't have filters to support the 50 transmission service they call out in the manual they provide. That dealer also lost out on a sale of a Billy Goat leaf vacuum ($1,100) as I asked about if he had one; he has one in stock which I will NEVER purchase from him now!

Now I'm in search of a dealer (place to service my tractor) that can give a customer what he requests and be trusted to do it right (along with a good leaf vacuum). 

Is it so hard for people to be honest?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

cousy51

I think you should have gotten your money returned on the oil change too...You did not request it, you had just done it your self...You mean to tell me they could see the year old transmission filter didn't need changing, but the one week old oil filter and engine oil did.....Sounds like somebody wasn't listening when you dropped the tractor off and changed the engine oil instead...and are now lying in an attempt to cover their collective asses....I'd demand my money back


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Typical of the way things are today.........people hear, but hardly any of them listen to what yur saying. Odds are this dealer is like that.he keyed in on the word "oil" and "filter" then screwed up, and lied to cover his tracks. I wold have pointed out the fact yu could easily see the filters were not removed to verify the fact they did not need changing. Its really hard to do anyhow, as the filters are made to filter out particales measured in the microns, and most fooks eyesight just is not good enough to see things that small. My filters looked fine on my JD also, but I still changed them.better to pay a few bucks than a lot of bucks if my tranny or hydraulics failed and not have a warranty honored. I don;t hink that dealer would have heard the last of it, if it was me......Why not call Simplicity up and ask to talk to a service or customer rep and lay in on them about this dealer, and then ask when do they expect to get the filters in the supply line again........odds are, they have plenty of them right now.


----------

